# A peek inside my Pompano box (not the jig box)



## Joshua's Jigs (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. so I've explained the reason for different colored beads in a previous post. Here's the rigging box I carry every time. Hooks vary from #2 to 1/0.I alsopack the beads in 6mm and 8mm sizes.

James


----------

